# Couchie, Hang Your Head!!!



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Hang your head, Couchie!! Hang it low!!

How could you even begin to proclaim yourself as a true Wagnerian and yet forget the date of birth of the exalted one??!

Oh the shame!!!

Wilhelm Richard Wagner- born 22 May 1813


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

He shares his birthday with these famous people of past & present.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is neither kind or wise to taunt or provoke the clinically obsessed.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL this made me laugh


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe _Couchie_ is hanging out for the big 200th next year. 199 simply doesn't sound as good, it's like 1 short of a dozen or something.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> It is neither kind or wise to taunt or provoke the clinically obsessed.


And yet you do all the time. :lol:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

In Couchie's defense, I never celebrate my favorite pianists' or composers' birthdays...just something that don't matter to me at all. But it's still a great thread, St. Luke! :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> And yet you do all the time. :lol:


well, everyone has got to make their own kind of fun, or we'd all be utterly dependent on prefabricated entertainments....

I also agree with kv466 on this one - no need to make a deal out of the birth or death anniversary of (dead) composers - and it is a fun thread.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder if R.W. is related to our drag queen Vanessa Wagner? I've met 'her' in real life (briefly), so there you go, I've met a Wagner! :lol:

I must admit I hate the image of Wagner on the OP. I have a book with an oil painting of R.W. in his twenties or thirties, very handsome guy he was, but I can't find that painting online. Here is another image of him in younger years though, which gives you an idea. He looked better than that classic image which is just kind of _dried out prune-like_.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I happen to know that Couchie has been severely gastrically afflicted and has, uniquely, been in no position to muck around on the computer singing the praises of RW.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Rosemary Wagner's baby?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooh! I should start preparing myself now for next year's big day.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sid James said:


> ...
> 
> I must admit I hate the image of Wagner on the OP. I have a book with an oil painting of R.W. in his twenties or thirties, very handsome guy he was, but I can't find that painting online...


FOUND IT! Here is that painting...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Not mentioning his birthday in passing? I dont think he needs to surrender in his Magic Helmet...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Come to think of it, where is the big, green monster?

Oh, here he is...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This birthday cake form Wagner Society of Dallas is appropriate - but 4 years out of date!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie is too ashamed of himself to reply to this thread. :lol:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I happen to know that Couchie has been severely gastrically afflicted and has, uniquely, been in no position to muck around on the computer singing the praises of RW.


That's interesting, he normally gives others a bellyache.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I never noticed what a fearsome neckbeard Wagner has.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I never noticed what a fearsome neckbeard Wagner has.


I love Wagner's beard! Didn't Violadude have a neckbeard too?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Hang your head... Hang it low!!
> How could you even begin to proclaim yourself as a true Wagnerian and yet forget the date of birth of the exalted one??!
> Oh the shame!!!
> Wilhelm Richard Wagner- born 22 May 1813


Speaking for myself, I was too busy commemorating the day by listening to my multiple versions of _Meistersinger_ to do a proper tribute...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Maybe _Couchie_ is hanging out for the big 200th next year. 199 simply doesn't sound as good, it's like 1 short of a dozen or something.


200th next year. Bloody hell! We'll all be around to see what the classical music might do next year. It's going to be one big marketing and promo thing by all the record companies for a start. Even Melbourne (Australia for that matter) is staging _The Ring_ cycle for the first time here. Sacred cow next year big time!

_ In November and December 2013 Opera Australia will present three cycles of Wagner's epic Der Ring des Nibelungen on the grand stage of the State Theatre at the Arts Centre, Melbourne. The production will culminate a year of world-wide celebrations in honour of the 200th anniversary of Richard Wagner's birth.

The creative team will be led by two celebrated Australian talents - director Neil Armfield and conductor Richard Mills. The distinguished international and Australian cast will include Susan Bullock as Brunnhilde, Juha Uusitalo as Wotan, Gary Lehman as Siegfried, John Wegner as Alberich and Stuart Skelton as Siegfried._

http://www.opera-australia.org.au/whatson/ring_cycle


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 200th next year. Bloody hell! We'll all be around to see what the classical music might do next year. It's going to be one big marketing and promo thing by all the record companies for a start. Even Melbourne (Australia for that matter) is staging _The Ring_ cycle for the first time here. Sacred cow next year big time!
> 
> _ In November and December 2013 Opera Australia will present three cycles of Wagner's epic Der Ring des Nibelungen on the grand stage of the State Theatre at the Arts Centre, Melbourne. The production will culminate a year of world-wide celebrations in honour of the 200th anniversary of Richard Wagner's birth.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering whether Gary Lehman will actually sing, seeing as he dropped out of the Met Ring.

Or is it just that he hear about the machine?...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Is Wagner a colour? Or a field in which dreamers dream?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love Wagner's beard! Didn't Violadude have a neckbeard too?


Yes

.................................


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Therefore, violadude is Wagner.

Q.E.D.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I never noticed what a fearsome neckbeard Wagner has.


So too did Cesar Franck:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I plan on growing a neckbeard. I've always wanted a neckbeard.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I plan on growing a neckbeard. I've always wanted a neckbeard.


I think you may be a bit late. They went out of fashion more than 100 years ago. But maybe you can go to a fancy dress party wearing a _pince-nez _and go as...Jacques Offenbach?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> I think you may be a bit late. They went out of fashion more than 100 years ago. But maybe you can go to a fancy dress party wearing a _pince-nez _and go as...Jacques Offenbach?


Neckbeards aren't out of fashion if Violadude has one.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I plan on growing a neckbeard. I've always wanted a neckbeard.


I suppose you have to wait until you need to shave, so it might be some time.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Neckbeards aren't out of fashion if Violadude has one.


Yes but Violadude is fairly quaint.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Yes but Violadude is fairly quaint.


Which is currently in fashion.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> I suppose you have to wait until you need to shave, so it might be some time.


Actually I haven't shaved for a few days and it's getting longer than I would like it to be right now.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Actually I haven't shaved for a few days and it's getting longer than I would like it to be right now.


Go on with you,Idon't believe it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I forgot Prokofiev's birthday this past April 23, so I don't blame couchie.  That is, if he actually forgot. But I figure he was just to busy *celebrating *to come on here.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I forgot Prokofiev's birthday this past April 23, so I don't blame couchie.  That is, if he actually forgot. But I figure he was just to busy *celebrating *to come on here.


And I forgot that Tchaikovsky's birthday was May 7. 

Whoa. Also May 7. _I wonder if Polednice forgot Brahms' birthday, too?_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti's* birthday is coming up soon!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I only know one composer's birthday and that's just because it happens to be the same as mine.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti's* birthday is coming up soon!


Oh no, I'm out that day!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ligeti's birthday is coming up soon! 

Who?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ligeti's birthday is coming up soon!
> 
> Who?


When did we start celebrating the birthdays of pastas?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> When did we start celebrating the birthdays of pastas?


I don't think pasta is Hungarian.


----------

